# Ohio Three Rod Limit Petition



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

First off, this is *not* a thread for debate on why or why we do not want the change. This is an informational and gratuitous thread ONLY. If you do not have anything positive to say, please PM me or post your opinions on the petition in my signature.

I would like to thank the catfish guys for the idea to start this petition. Over the summer someone in the catfish forum had the idea to petition the ODNR to change the rod limit in ohio. Said person did not have the best of writing skills and was not able to present argument. I offered to take over the petition and drafted the petition. After a few weeks of having people nail the petition to a coffin, I finally posted it. It has been a slow process, but at 9:45 this morning, someone liked the idea so much they promoted it on change.org. *Thank you* for your generosity and taking the time to see this petition get more attention!

The petition can be found here!


EDIT: Mods, please move this thread to the Lounge as recommended by a fellow poster. Thank you.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Has the link to the petition been posted on here? I'm pretty sure I was on facebook when I signed it. Maybe get some signatures from our OGF community?


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Three rods seems reasonable.  nothing like the spider rigs I saw on Kentucky lake last year. What is the process for signing the petition?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

kayakmac said:


> Three rods seems reasonable.  nothing like the spider rigs I saw on Kentucky lake last year. What is the process for signing the petition?


Signed! Just click on the link he provided. It's self explanatory.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

hillbillybelownewphilly said:


> Has the link to the petition been posted on here? I'm pretty sure I was on facebook when I signed it. Maybe get some signatures from our OGF community?


Yes, it has been in my signature for over 6 months now 



kayakmac said:


> Three rods seems reasonable.  nothing like the spider rigs I saw on Kentucky lake last year. What is the process for signing the petition?


I added the link to the OP, however it is in my signature!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome. 3 rods sounds alright to me


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I signed it!


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

This may get more attention if it were placed in the lounge, its going to take a lot of signatures to make this happen, just my 2 cents


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe the mods should make this a sticky.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Signed, was able to complete on my iphone.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I signed just for u boo boo


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I signed it when it was first posted. just hope it works. I live in Indiana and we have had a 3 rod limit for many many yrs. and I don't see any reason why ohio shouldn't have a 3 rod limit.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

I signed a while back being able to fish for bait with out have to take one of my two heavy rod out of the water is all I want
Roy


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok ill sign it because as long as your within limits,who cares how you catch them. But to post personal rules on a public forum and expect people to not voice an opposing opinion especialy when other threads are shut down,because the topic is already being discussed is silly. The only rules that need to be followed are ogf's tos. And the opposing post was within those rules,and on subject. Others may have good valid opposing points. That may be enough to persuade a "signee" away from sighning. Seems to me that intimidates the op. So he decided to set "rules" so people couldnt dis-agree. Not gonna happen on a publuc forum.

But do like the 3 rod rule. Especially for ohio river and lake erie.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ok ill sign it because as long as your within limits,who cares how you catch them. But to post personal rules on a public forum and expect people to not voice an opposing opinion especialy when other threads are shut down,because the topic is already being discussed is silly. The only rules that need to be followed are ogf's tos. And the opposing post was within those rules,and on subject. Others may have good valid opposing points. That may be enough to persuade a "signee" away from sighning. Seems to me that intimidates the op. So he decided to set "rules" so people couldnt dis-agree. Not gonna happen on a publuc forum.
> 
> But do like the 3 rod rule. Especially for ohio river and lake erie.


If you read the OP, I encouraged people to take it *directly to the petition*

But reading is hard, isn't it?

I have quoted, *bolded* and _italicized_ the OP section just for you! I stated VERY clearly that this was not a debate thread, and simply a thread dedicated to gratuity for the promotion of the thread by a kind fisherman. It was also stated VERY clearly that debate should be taken DIRECTLY to the petition or to PMs. It's better to take the debate to the petition so YOUR OPINION CAN BE HEARD.

Foresight, it's priceless.



> please PM me or *post your opinions on the petition* in my signature.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yeah, people don't care about the rules around here. See how many people post inane crap on peoples marketplace threads? "Nice boat!" Nice gun" "Ohh thats way too much!" "Check eBay!" etc etc etc.

I thought the restrictions placed on replies here was unnecessary as well and it was just a matter of time until it turned into a crabbing match. Talk about foresight! Who cares if someone posts an opposing view here? These are called DISCUSSION FORUMS not DICTATION FORUMS!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im sorry if i upset you. But i have read your op the 1st time i posted on this thread and then again just now. And still think its silly to think no one on a public fishing forum with thousands of members,your not going to get people voicing there diferent opinions. Its going to happen,and i dont blame them. Regardless of your personal "rules",on a public forum. Please,im not trying to upset youas it seems you are. With the "reading is hard" coments. For me its not,but for others it is,unfortunately. Sonetimes i have to read things a couple times to get it. But not your post. It was very clear and well typed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A poster may state their intent, they can state their hopes, they can ask, they can plead, they can beg, but they can not dictate or decide what an appropriate response is or will be, or what is not.

Further more they really shouldn't be surprised and most certainly should not attack or attempt to belittle anyone that does not follow their instructions about posting on their thread.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Dana.Birrell said:


> If you read the OP, I encouraged people to take it *directly to the petition*
> 
> But reading is hard, isn't it?
> 
> ...


1st off this thread is in the WRONG place. 2nd, type it in bold, italicize it, or whatever and I dont care but its still in the WRONG place. Try the lounge where I posted my opinion on this matter.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

In Iowa a standard fishing license is $19 and lets you fish two rods. But you can pay $5 extra for a three rod license.

I'd happily pay $15 or $20 extra for a third rod here in Ohio.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

afishinfool said:


> 1st off this thread is in the WRONG place. 2nd, type it in bold, italicize it, or whatever and I dont care but its still in the WRONG place. Try the lounge where I posted my opinion on this matter.


This is a post meant to THANK the person who promoted the petition, as as I mainly post here - I figured it was someone here.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I signed it. I mostly cast for musky so I only use one pole but I don't see any reason not to have a three pole limit.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd love 3 rods it would be perfect for catfishing and carp fishing. And you could cover coves a lot better if fishing for cats or carp. How meany people have to sign this?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I signed it even though I mainly fish with one rod at times catfishing are used to I don't think I would use 3 rods but for those of you that would like to I say go for it


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dana.Birrell said:


> I added the link to the OP, however it is in my signature!


Is there a certain number of signatures that you have to reach before you can submit the petition? If so, how many? How many do you have currently?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I just signed it. They have 245 and need 255 according to that website Dana Birrell linked.

3 rods trolling would be nice on my slow solo trips.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Signed,  yep 3 rods each when trolling would be great, especially when there's just 2 people. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

polebender said:


> Is there a certain number of signatures that you have to reach before you can submit the petition? If so, how many? How many do you have currently?


I would like to see at least 500 before submitting, 1,000+ would be much better though.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Do you have to be 18
To sign 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's a open PM. Is there a petition for just 1, ONE rod????? I'll sign it. Whats the matter,, someone can't catch enough fish using 2 rods?? THERE'S just so much more to fishing then just catching fish. "IMO"

Seen it way to many times when here comes Joe Blow with a whole pack of kids. Next thing you know there's 8 rods casted out and 50/75 foot or more of shore line taken up. Sure doesn't leave much room for the few guys that were down there first each casting just one rod. Sure he's legal too do this but after 10 minutes the kids are all running around throwing rocks, ect. 

I do attend the fish and game hearings each year and will be sure to make my objections herd.

Don't get me wrong, I like catching fish also but there just some more to it then putting more fish on the stringer......


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I think it is a good idea. I always buy a non resident ky lic so I can fish with as many poles as I want on the Ohio River for catfish.all of the catfish are released so it is not about how many are on a stringer. BUT it would be nice for crappie fishing which is all about how many are on a stringer up to 30. I might give spider rigging a try for crappie 3 poles would be nice. If u only want to use 1 use 1 .


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Signed up!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If the logic applies that reducing the allowable number of rods to one rod would reduce the catch rate then it must apply that increasing the allowable rods to 3 rods would increase the catch rate.

Daily possession limits are not established with the expectations that everyone will catch their limit each time they go fishing. If limit catches were realized by every fisherman on each trip for a targeted species the daily possession limits would need to be reduced to counteract the increased catch rates in most fisheries.

CJ Hughes comment above about crappie fishing is at least a little indication of potential impacts of a law change.

Fishing species limits, much like deer hunting limits are established knowing that many will not be successful and that only a percentage of trips will result in some level of harvest or limit. As an example more deer tags are sold to hunters every year in Ohio than there are total huntable deer in the state.

I am unsure if I am in favor of or opposed to the proposed 3 rod law change in Ohio. I do know that depending on the fishery and species that if a increase in rods were to lead to a measureable increase in harvest that it could lead to reduced daily limits. 

Fishing, unlike deer hunting where you can safely sell more deer tags than there are available deer and control harvest through season restrictions, fishing is a year round harvest available activity.

A sweeping statewide law change could significantly impact the varied fisheries quite differently. On Lake Erie there is a TAC, Total Allowable Catch, quota established and sport fisherman historically never reach the catch numbers permitted for walleye in any year. Would the rod increase adversely effect a smaller fishery ? I really don't know.

Many fisherman that fish for catfish on the Ohio river, many of who are the same ones that support the rod increase, are very familiar with what over harvest can do to a resource. 

I can certainly understand why so many are in favor of the proposed change.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

If you stick to the limits set by the state 3 rods would not matter except maybe u would not get your butt chewed out as much when you got home cause it didn't take as long to catch your limit. So I don't think I am for it. IF 3 rods in anyway would make me go home earlier I vote NO.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

for trollers on lake erie it could just change the amount of time trolling. I would much rather spend 6 hrs getting a limit as to spend 9 hrs getting the same limit. it would also save me a ton of money for gas for those extra 3 hrs.

the way my boat is set up I can only run 10 rods total. so the only time it would effect me is when im fishing by myself or 1 or 2 other guys.

I know most bass fisherman will only use 1 pole at any given time. and I say more power to them and anyone else that chooses to use 1 rod. but there is many trollers and other fisherman that would really like the option of using 3 rods.

like some things lundy said makes sence. for one the lake erie total catch quota is not caught using 2 poles. so just maybe we get a little closer to the quota with 3 rods. its a sure thing that Canada gets its quota. and that's not counting the larger fish they throw back to die.

and like I've said before Indiana has a 3 rod limit but not all fisherman choose to use all 3 rods. and Indiana still has some great fishing the 3 rod limit hasn't destroyed our fishing. when im fishing our local lake I like to put out 2 rods with bobbers and minnows and use 1 rod with a jig. but there is times I just don't feel like using the bobbers and I will fish with 1 rod and a jig. I've caught many limits fishing both ways. but I do like having the choice between 1 rod or 3 rods.

I know this thread wasn't supposed to have our opinions, but as others are doing it I thought I would give mine. just give us the choice how many rods we choose to use 1 or 2 or 3. sorry about the long post.
sherman


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

For me at least it isn't about limiting out I tend to fish 2 rods for big cat . I fish 4-6 in bluegill or crappie or sometimes bigger I am not interested in 4lb catfish I am lucky to get 1 bite an outing. A third rod would let me fly fish for gills or catch more bait . In the last 2 years I have kept 19 yellow perch everything else besides what was used as bait was released


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow. Im glad some people have voiced there opinions! Has made me hold off on signing. I see both sides,argument. Nice to have something to chew on...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Didn't sign. Didn't like the reasoning.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

3 rods sounds good to me! I signed.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I would not be a fan of three poles. I can see it know Antrim, Hoover, Alum will be a nightmare to go fishing. We have it great the way it is. If it is not broken why try to fix it. I pick up enought line on shorelines as is. So where I am getting at there would be 1/3 more line/ trash that I will have to deal with. most people I see fishing cannot handle two rods as is, I can see the tight liners at Buckeye Lake,if you take two kids fishing, you're telling me I have to compete with nine rods in the water it sounds to me just like a huge headache. I am happy with a two rod limit. I can also see somebody spacing the rods 20 feet apart so they can save spots for friends ext. we see it happen at Buckeye all the time.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

3 rod limits are in the same boat as troutlines to me. Both are unnecessary and promote over harvesting IMO.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I would be for it but if my 5 brothers and I went out in my boat fishing it would take 3 dozen minnows just to bait the lines the first time. Kind of expensive.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if you don't use 3 rods you'll never even know the law has changed. and for the people that choose to use 1 or 2 rods you can still fish with 1 or 2 rods. not everyone will want to use 3 rods. but when just me and my son goes out on erie it would really be nice to run 3 divers on each side. just seema like a waste to have gear and not get to use it. Michigan went to a 3 rod limit and Indiana has a 3 rod limit and I haven't heard anyone say I wish they would change it back to 2 or 1 rod limit. Kentucky has even a broader rod limit. and it seems to work for them.
sherman


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

BigDub007 said:


> I would not be a fan of three poles. I can see it know Antrim, Hoover, Alum will be a nightmare to go fishing. We have it great the way it is. If it is not broken why try to fix it. I pick up enought line on shorelines as is. So where I am getting at there would be 1/3 more line/ trash that I will have to deal with. most people I see fishing cannot handle two rods as is, I can see the tight liners at Buckeye Lake,if you take two kids fishing, you're telling me I have to compete with nine rods in the water it sounds to me just like a huge headache. I am happy with a two rod limit. I can also see somebody spacing the rods 20 feet apart so they can save spots for friends ext. we see it happen at Buckeye all the time.


Summed it up right here, I see it all the time!! Seriously hope this goes down in flames!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I would use 3 rods on occaision I am sure, but would be respectful of the others fishing if the area had plenty of lines in the water already I would head head to another spot, I dont care for most folks anyhow. I am sure some would be rude and take up spots and hold spots for buddies, but it could get entertaining as watching the beginners launching and pulling boats in the spring. I put the petition my FB page and it has collected a handful of sigs there. 1, 2 or 3 shut up and fish.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Signed.

:F


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Why is this only in the Central Ohio section? Seems the lounge would be better. Or post it in all the Ohio sections?


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Signed.........


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I signed it. But I'm not convinced we need a rod limit at all in the first place. You already have limits on fish. Why do we need limits on rods too? Its all just more senseless legislation.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I've read almost this whole post. I'm really considering signing it. Not because the argument to get 3 poles legal was very strong but because I had two poles in the water earlier in the year and my deeper fish finder on the third pole. A ranger told me to get one of the poles out of the water right away or get them taken away. It would have been cool to continue with my set up.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Heck..lets just make it unlimited. Then we could cover half the lake without moving lol


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

robertj298 said:


> Heck..lets just make it unlimited. Then we could cover half the lake without moving lol


Thats a point...where do we stop? 3? 6? If it's not broke, don't fix it.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

you can have unlimited number of rods,and you can control the harvest,with size limit,
if you put harvest size limit 18" to 20" size,you will be catching more fish and releasing lot,
if you depend on fish,you doing wrong math.
how much you spend on gass going fishing,will get you any meat from supermarket.
and how much you spend on fishing?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

robertj298 said:


> Heck..lets just make it unlimited. Then we could cover half the lake without moving lol


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, don't need a limit on rods, just catch limits, and of course Enforcement which seems lacking in most areas due to funding. LOL

Inland I do think the 2 rod limit is still valid but on Ohio River and Erie, believe the 3 rod limit would work fine. since bordering areas already allow 3 rods, ( PA, Ind, Ky) for example 

Salmonid


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> I agree, don't need a limit on rods, just catch limits, and of course Enforcement which seems lacking in most areas due to funding. LOL
> 
> Inland I do think the 2 rod limit is still valid but on Ohio River and Erie, believe the 3 rod limit would work fine. since bordering areas already allow 3 rods, ( PA, Ind, Ky) for example
> 
> Salmonid


lets not forget about Michigan, they just recently changed to a 3 rod limit up from there old 2 rod limit. and things have went pretty smooth.
sherman


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

All signed , I hope it goes through


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Pymatuning is a 3 rod limit lake, I have never noticed a difference because of it. Not to mention it can be harder at times to not miss the bite when having more lines out. Plus just because it's a 3 rod limit doesn't mean most people will use 3 lines at a time. Most people I see at pymy don't have 3 in the water at the same time.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I just like to go out, slow down and enjoy the day when fishing. For me, 50% of the fun is feeling the bite and setting the hook. So the most I can handle is two rods if I am drifting with jigs and one if I troll although I don't very often. I was not aware we always needed to catch a limit and do it fast to save time and gas. If that's the case why stop at three poles, maybe there should be a petition to allow the use of a trawling net. That would eliminate the cost of bait, reels and poles, maybe some time and gas and allow multi species limits on one haul if your lucky.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Sometimes folks will set up their rods about 20 yards apart to literally take up the whole shoreline. Run into enough issues with this and inconsiderate line crossing as is. 

For those proposing more fish limits vs rod limits, is that really something you would be in favor of? For instance, crappie that have to be 10 inches long or day limits of 20 instead of 30? How bout for catfish having slot limits and the ability to bring home less? 

Seems like a tradeoff for the many to benefit the few.

...and the argument about if you have the equipment then you should be able to use it? You knew there was a two rod limit, how bout not buying extra equipment if you don't need it?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

lacdown said:


> Sometimes folks will set up their rods about 20 yards apart to literally take up the whole shoreline. Run into enough issues with this and inconsiderate line crossing as is.
> 
> For those proposing more fish limits vs rod limits, is that really something you would be in favor of? For instance, crappie that have to be 10 inches long or day limits of 20 instead of 30? How bout for catfish having slot limits and the ability to bring home less?
> 
> ...


your making some valid points. but I've lived in Indiana most of my adult life and we've had our 3 rod limit for as long as I can remember. and its just not as bad as some of the hypotheticals that's been thrown out here. i'll have to admit that theres going to be that 10% that always mess things up for everybody around them. even with 2 rods that 10% can still cause hard feelings. and like I said before not everybody will use more than 1 or 2 rods.

as for having the equipment to fish 3 poles I have a 3 rod limit here in Indiana so I have the equipment to run 3 rods or more depending on how many people I have in the boat. but I personally think that 3 rods should be enough even for trolling.
sherman


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Petermkerling said:


> Pymatuning is a 3 rod limit lake, I have never noticed a difference because of it. Not to mention it can be harder at times to not miss the bite when having more lines out. Plus just because it's a 3 rod limit doesn't mean most people will use 3 lines at a time. Most people I see at pymy don't have 3 in the water at the same time.
> 
> 
> Pymatuming is not a 3 rod limit! The pa side is, the Ohio is two.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Sometimes folks will set up their rods about 20 yards apart to literally take up the whole shoreline. Run into enough issues with this and inconsiderate line crossing as is.
> 
> Must be bank fishing. Rods set 20 yds apart or 60 feet are no problem to me. If i wanted to fish id plop down right in the middle and there would be plenty of room.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

From a boat, ( the only way I've fished pymy) it's 3 rod limit!!!!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Signed and shared. Lots of my friends will sign im sure.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Petermkerling said:


> From a boat, ( the only way I've fished pymy) it's 3 rod limit!!!!


Well half of pyma is in ohio. And from the bank it is two. Curious how a boat can spread rods 20 yards apart. Thats a big boat for pyma!


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Ya got two diff members posts mixed up. I never said anything about 20 yards apart......
And I have never heard of any problems with the anglers using 3 lines....(on the pa side)


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Petermkerling said:


> From a boat, ( the only way I've fished pymy) it's 3 rod limit!!!!


True. There's a lot of stuff different at Pymy if you're fishing from a boat or from shore. If you're in a boat, either license will do, no need to have both. If you want to fish from the PA shore, you better have a PA license and vice versa! Also, while there size and bag limits on walleye and bass, there are no closed seasons, which is *not* the case in most PA waters.


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

......signed......


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

It sounds like most people apposed to a 3 rod limit are shore anglers. It's been a long time since I spent a lot of time fishing from shore. & I didn't do it a lot. But the only time/ place I ever witnessed a situation where an extra rod would really be a prob was on the Sandusky river during the walleye run. The other thing that stands out in my memory of shore fishing was the unbelievable mess that's left by a lot of bank fishermen. Line tangles, worm containers, beer & pop cans, & all kinds of trash...... Maybe shore fishermen should have a 1 rod limit!! & be restricted to specific areas.... With garbage cans!!!!


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting debate. I am from Wisconsin originally and I fish a week to a month or more up there many years. They have a 3 rod limit and I have not seen anyone using three rods except for those trolling on Lake Michigan. I mostly fish lakes up in northern Wisconsin and don't go to areas where shore fisherman congregate. While Ohio, MN and many other states allow trolling on most of their lakes Wisconsin does not ... it was passed last year to allow trolling on most lakes under a lot of controversy and special interests kept the governor from signing the legislation. They even limited trolling to one line only in the most controversial areas but the governor still would not sign it. While trolling in Ohio and MN has not decimated the fisheries, some Wisconsin fishermen think it will despite the same limits on what fish can be kept. Likewise, the 3 rod limit in Wisconsin has not decimated the fishery, and it wouldn't in Ohio either. If your moving along casting, it is often not practical to fish three rods. Wisconsin does only allow three hooks total so if using three rods you can only use one hook or lure per line. When I drift with drop shot rigs it is more practical for me to have two hooks on one pole and one hook on another in a rod holder than use three rods. In areas where people congregate in numbers, two rods are likely already a hassle and I agree three would be worst ... maybe those areas need to be limited to one rod. When I troll alone, it would be nice to use three rods rather than two.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

viper1 said:


> Curious how a boat can spread rods 20 yards apart. Thats a big boat for pyma!


Planerboards!!!!!


----------

